# The Black Woods - Official 2008 Production Thread



## Eric Striffler

Welcome to the official 2008 Haunt Forum production thread for *The Black Woods*!

*CLICK HERE* to check out the official production blog on Tumblr!​








*The Black Woods* is an exhibit in the *Spooky Walk*, which is Long Island's #1 Haunted Attraction! It was created by teens *Eric Striffler* and *Kevin Spellman* in 2006 and has grown more and more over the past two years, with this year already promising to be it's biggest year ever!
If you're interested in seeing last year's updates thread, *CLICK HERE*!









August 28th
September 10th
September 14th
September 21st
September 22nd
September 27th
October 1st
October 4th
October 5th









_Click each video to see it in HIGH QUALITY!_





















We hope you enjoyed following us as we created The Black Woods this year! 

*- Eric Striffler*


----------



## Eric Striffler

Today we started building!
Actually let me first explain how this year is different than last year:
Last year it was basically me, Kevin, and my dad building everything. It all got done but it took forever. This year I decided more people building would mean it would be done faster, and I was SO right! We had a bunch of guys helping build today and we're already like two weeks ahead of schedule compared to last year, which is AWESOME!

Okay so what we built today was the "Torture Chamber" as we call it. It houses the electric chair and stuff so it's a fitting title. If the picture below is ONE "square" long, last year it was TWO "squares" long.








I hope you get what I mean haha. By the end of around two hours we already had THREE "squares" built! And we might add another because of how quick it went!

I didn't take any pictures of it after it was all put together so far for whatever reason...so I'll take some next time we go to work on it!
All I know is I'm excited as hell because we're way ahead of schedule already on the first day of building!


----------



## kevinspellman

*Introduction*

Hey! This is Kevin, I along with Eric created The Black Woods, and just wanted to introduce myself, as well as show that I AM a member on HF! Ha


----------



## Revenant

Welcome Kevin! And hey Eric that's great you got it going so well so soon. Now you have a buffer if any problems (weather, etc) come up. And if they don't, you have that much more time to beef up and detail everything. Or even add a new scare or two. Just don't add any more projects until you know that the main (planned) show is fully built and you have the time to divert some attention. Looking forward to more video this year!


----------



## Eric Striffler

Exactly, Revenant. I want to finish all the stuff we NEED before adding some extras. I think I'd get screwed over if I didn't do that haha


----------



## Eric Striffler

I'm thinking that at the rate we're going, we could have all of the wood building done by the end of September. That's insane compared to the last two years where we built up to the last day before it opened. But this year I really think we're very far ahead of schedule!
We're going back this weekend to work as much as we can so we can get it all done and start setting up effects and props!


----------



## Eric Striffler

We're going back to the camp today to build the entrance and the crosses! Anyone who followed us last year will remember the crosses ;]

Also the first episode of Creating The Black Woods 2008 will be up tomorrow!
Head over to YouTube.com/EricStrifflerVids to see the teaser for it!
(Please click it and watch it on it's own page in HQ!)


----------



## turtle2778

eric you are doing soo good. Im super impressed with all your motivation.


----------



## beelce

how come the old guy is the only one working in that picture?


----------



## Eric Striffler

Because we stopped so I could take a picture lmao.
The video will be up in a few minutes, you'll see it's mostly kids working but my dad helps out of course too.


----------



## JohnnyL

Awesome thread! Looks like it's coming along great, definitely tagging along to watch!


----------



## Eric Striffler

Excellent, thanks!


----------



## Spartan005

Looks cool, can't wait for the video!


----------



## Eric Striffler

Here's episode 1 of Creating The Black Woods 2008!


----------



## DarkShadows

hey striffler, you kinda look like stiffler lol nice build!


----------



## Spartan005

We're Back! haha.... very cool video, and really well made too


----------



## Revenant

That was fun to watch! You're getting really good at this documentary stuff.


----------



## Spartan005

now it all makes sense... I went to check out last years videos and came across your intro thread that says you want to be a director. getting off to a good start man


----------



## Lilly

good vid..
welcome kevin..you have a great laugh
ghoul luck on your builds in the up comings weekends


----------



## skeletonowl

I love your documentry. Very inspiring too can't wait to see the fun you have this year!


----------



## ithurt

I liked when your dad ditched ya.
fun video, reminds me of fun times, before money kids and...women. thanks


----------



## DoubleX

Looking great so far Eric! Please make sure to do a "scare" video again this year, last years was hilarious!


----------



## Eric Striffler

Of course! >;D


----------



## Eric Striffler

Here's episode 2!






We finished ALL of the wood work already!
Now we'll be putting up black sheets and stuff, followed by effects!
I can't wait to see it all finished and show you guys


----------



## HauntCast

Great production on the video. Better than most reality tv shows.
Good job man. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Eric Striffler

Thank you!


----------



## Eric Striffler

Finished up putting black sheets at the entrance to our exhibit!
Here's a picture of Kevin working on it, I thought it came out kinda cool haha.









It looks GREAT and this week we're going to start and finish putting black sheets over the torture chamber!


----------



## Eric Striffler

Episode 3 is live FINALLY!





It's like 1 am and I need sleep, so check it out and I'll be back with more updates and lots of pictures tomorrow!


----------



## Eric Striffler

Our opening night is THIS FRIDAY NIGHT!
We stayed til it got dark for the first time last night and it looks GREAT, this is by far our best effort yet. We're going to get some hysterical videos of people being scared. >


----------



## DoubleX

Awesome job! I cant wait for more pictures and the "scare" video! Keep us updated and good luck tomorrow night!


----------



## Eric Striffler

Our opening night was tonight and it went great!
We had a few small technical difficulties throughout the night, but that's to be expected.
We're going early tomorrow to fix up a few weak spots we found tonight and then we'll be all set to do it all again!
Then we do it next weekend and we're done!

I can't wait to put a video together for everyone to watch


----------



## spong8

Any chance that you can get a video of the entire haunted attraction including y'lls?


----------



## Joiseygal

That is great you guys are doing it for a good cause! It sure looks like you guys are having fun!!! Hope you guys do really well this year and I hope to see some more video footage.


----------



## Eric Striffler

Thanks everyone! 
Here's a video walkthrough of our exhibit for 2008!




We did a sort of "rehearsal" this year and ran through it a few times for the new guys to practice.


----------



## haunted1

LOL I like your videos, very entertaining. I tried doing one myself, but failed miserably. I just dont have the patience to make one and edit it and all that, plus I only have a Point and Shoot Digital Camera.


----------



## Eric Striffler

Our haunt ended tonight!
We had over 10,000 people come through all together and it was a very successful year!

I'll be editing the videos from it this weekend and week and have them up ASAP for you guys to check out!


----------



## Eric Striffler

Here is the video of our haunt in operation!





As I did last year, I'll be putting up a video full of all of the scares we filmed this year.
I know that's what you're all waiting for ;]
It'll be up very soon!


----------



## haunted1

Not bad.

Nothin' like making little kids cry. BWahahahahahah!


----------



## Eric Striffler

Here's Episode 6 of Creating The Black Woods 2008!





The full scare video will be up this weekend / this week!

Enjoy everyone!


----------



## Spookie

Just found your post tonight and I wish I had more time to spend watching and reading tonight. Love your screen presence. You guys are naturals in front of the camera and the post production looks pretty good so far too! I'll be back when I have more time. Really looking forward to it. Glad to hear you guys had another successful year.


----------



## Eric Striffler

Thanks! 
Full scare video up tomorrow, God willing haha


----------



## PeeWeePinson

Eric do you do this for charity or profit? How do you fund everything? I can't remember reading what kind of haunt you do but I know you must have said it somewhere. Just curious as I do a charity haunt each year and highest in attendance was 400 in a rural area so I am very impressed with 10,000 figure! I enjoyed watching how you created everything.


----------



## p3ppy

Looks good buddy, Cant wait to see what you do next year!!!


----------



## HauntCast

Very cool Eric. Lots of screaming....I love it!


----------



## Tequila325

wow that looks amazing
great job!
if you guys do it again next year i am going to try and go, it looks incredible :devil:


----------

